# New To SITE - New to this Hobby -  Help with I.D.  Mercury ???  Garage sale find



## Dallas Finch (Jan 24, 2018)

Found this at a garage sale ... I had to have it - It has a  partial tag on the back post that I cannot find any info on.  need some help...


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 24, 2018)

@Freqman1


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Here is mine along with the matching bicycle. My trike still has the faint outline of the "Mercury" decal. The bicycle was made by Murray but I think the tricycles may have been made by a different company. I would say ca. 1940. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dallas Finch (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks very much  - Does yours have a tag on the back pole near step ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Dallas Finch said:


> Thanks very much  - Does yours have a tag on the back pole near step ?



Not that I can tell. That may be the retailers sticker/decal. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 26, 2018)

Terrific garage sale find! You were at the right place at the right time.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Wing Your Heel said:


> View attachment 743466



I'll take the one on the left please! I missed one of these about a year ago and kick myself for it. Do you have other trikes? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2018)

Nice Trike!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 29, 2018)

Shawn,  I sold to you a similar one in house paint blue, correct?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Shawn,  I sold to you a similar one in house paint blue, correct?



I know it was similar but I'm not sure if it is the same model as these Mercurys. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 29, 2018)

If it's in a project pile, I'll buy it back.  It would be nice with to display under my Mercury...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> If it's in a project pile, I'll buy it back.  It would be nice with to display under my Mercury...



I'll bring it with me this weekend. V/r Shawn


----------



## removed (Feb 1, 2018)

Omg!! I would love one of those trikes.  Anyone selling one? Give me a shout


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 16, 2018)

cool trike!! I have two tiny Grand Nieces I'd like to do up a pedal car or cool trike for but they have so many Aunties and grown cousins buying them plastic Chinese junk riding toys mine would probably be sold for $10.00 at the next garage sale and never ridden. if I ever get a nephew he will get a cool trike, pedal car and bicycle whether he likes it or not.


----------

